# Fragmin - has anyone used this alongside their IVF???



## KathyN (Jun 10, 2011)

Good evening ladies

I am midway through my 3rd IVF cycle. My Gynaecologist has suggested that I start a course of Fragmin (an anticoagulant) before my Egg Transfer on Saturday. He is proposing that I take it right the way through the pregnancy! Has anyone else been put on this medication? What are the side effects etc. The reason for this is because I have had a few miscarriages/failed IVF so he thinks I may have implantation issues. The fragmin will help with blood flow to the uterus so he tells me.
To be honest, I'm a little nervous now, having been discharged today from hospital because of OHSS and with this thrown in the mix as well, I'm anxious about doing anything to negatively affect my outcome.

Has anyone taken it short term or long term? 

Thanks ladies
X


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi KathyN

I was on clexane (also a blood thinner) from day 5 of my cycle to 3 months after birth. I had to inject in my tummy twice a day. The only side effects I had were bruising on my tummy. It is easier to inject if you put the needle in slowly and pull it out quickly after injecting. Don't rub it after or it will be a worse bruise. It won't affect your treatment in a negative way. If you find you are getting nosebleeds or bleeding gums you may need the dose reducing. I was on 60mg a day.

I had blood clotting issues along with other problems and I think this really helped me get and stay pregnant. I also had miscarriages. Good luck.

Njr26


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't been told to take it right the way through pregnancy (that seems quite a long time to me?), but I started it after EC for both of my cycles as I had a high risk of OHSS in the first and had moderate OHSS in the second. I took it in my thighs. It was to avoid clots that I gather can come with OHSS. I didn't really notice any side effects apart from bruising where I injected, although I had a very heavy and (sorry for TMI!) very runny period for my failed cycle, which I'm guessing showed it worked for the lining! But my pregnancy now is progressing fine after being on it, as far as I'm aware, so I wouldn't worry at all about taking it. x


----------



## CharlieAnn (May 2, 2013)

Hi kathyN I have been taking fragmin since ivf and it has worked fantastically after many miscarriages. The only side effect I have had is a bruised tummy which I don't mind at all. Good luck with the rest of your cycle.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm on clexane and have been told they will leave me on it until 6 months after I give birth so if you're allowed to stop sooner you're lucky!

whole thing is a complicated issue but since I miscarried the last one (no clexane) and haven't miscarried this one, I'm not arguing...  

there are as far as I know, no particular problems with taking blood thinners and lots of reasons why they might help. So as long as you don't have any contra-indicating thingummywhatnots, any reasons why it would personally be an issue, then take it, and good luck


----------



## KathyN (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you ladies. It has been really helpful to read all your replies. With everything that has gone on with me another injection was a bit more than my emotions could handle yesterday!  
Thanks to you guys I feel a bit more positive about taking it
Anyway, I've picked up my prescription which is for 5 weeks initially and I start tonight eeeek!!!!


----------

